
KeePassX 2.0 Alpha 5 released - Mithrandir
https://www.keepassx.org/news/2013/12/420
======
markild
I am very pleased to see that people are still invested in this project!

I'd really like love products like lastpass and the like, but a local only,
self administered solution is, at least to me, the obvious way to go.

Also, they have a "donate" button on their site, just donated a tad, and I
encourage others to do the same!

------
barrkel
If there was one thing that ought to be improved, that I haven't seen any
improvement in thus far, it's the UI.

It's hideous and uses a completely wrong metaphor. It's like an MFC wizard app
from 1996. Toolbar buttons for creating new password databases? Requiring
manual saves, so that it loses your password if you accidentally close without
saving? The way it's currently set up, it thinks it's an editor for password
databases, you know, for all those password databases you edit on a daily
basis, email around the company, etc.

It ought to have a search-oriented interface, perhaps bound to a hotkey,
perhaps with pinning of commonly used passwords - almost anything would be
better than the treeview / listview combo. Auto-save should be the default, as
well as versioning, and it should be damn hard to lose passwords even when
your database is stored on dropbox and has conflicting updates from multiple
locations.

It makes me angry every time I have to use it.

~~~
ochekurishvili
Absolutely agree. As much I love KeePassX much more I hate it's rigid UI.

~~~
theman11
For everyone who dislikes the UI there is also
[https://github.com/mstarke/MacPass](https://github.com/mstarke/MacPass) Also
someone made a nice mookup how it should look like, but coding it is something
different.
[http://www.keepassx.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=3382](http://www.keepassx.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=3382)

------
gmjosack
I currently use KeePass on Windows, Linux, and Android. Can anyone explain
what KeePassX is and what its relationship with KeePass is? All I can seem to
find is that it's a cross platform version of KeePass (which KeePass is for my
needs) and only supports the older database format.

~~~
nivla
The original KeePass was only for windows. Someone forked it and made KeepassL
for linux. It was then rewritten for cross compatibility and came to be known
as KeePassX. Now that the Keepass itself is cross compatible, it kind of makes
KeepassX redundant.

~~~
airtonix
Not really. Keepass2 has a lot of problems on Linux based operating systems.
Keepassx however, while lacking in embellished features works perfectly and
fits right into gnome shell.

~~~
dangerlibrary
As a data point, I've never had any issue running it (I think using mono?) on
Ubuntu systems. They even have a PPA!

------
toggle
I use both KeePass and KeePassX (and KeePassDroid on my phone) -- I should
make some donations tonight.

I'll be really, really, REALLY happy when KeePassX works with browser plugins
like regular KeePass does, so you don't have to always copy and paste things.

~~~
walden42
I'm using KeePass on Linux and it integrates flawlessly with Firefox and
Chrome, just like LastPass does.

~~~
pwnna
It does? How? I'm running KeePassX. Is that what you're using?

~~~
AjithAntony
He probably means these plugins
[https://github.com/pfn/passifox](https://github.com/pfn/passifox)

------
joejohnson
Does anyone know where to submit a bug report (or a pull request even) for
this?

I noticed that you can't hold down a key on OS X to view the special
characters menu. (Does KeePassX not support non-ascii chars?)

~~~
toggle
Click "bug reporting" on the side menu. Takes you to
[https://www.keepassx.org/dev/](https://www.keepassx.org/dev/).

Github page is at
[https://github.com/keepassx/keepassx](https://github.com/keepassx/keepassx).

------
toyg
I updated last night by pure chance (from 2.0 alpha 3)! I was pleasantly
surprised by the fact that it now works great with Retina screens. The only
feature I miss is xml import/export (there's an undocumented utility for
export, but I had to compile from sources to find it). It works great for my
usecase anyway (lots of separate databases for different clients, saving files
from both OSX and Win). A little gem! Shame I don't really know C++ or I'd
contribute.

------
dingdingdang
Seriously happy about this software - lastpass and its commercial ilk: why
would I trust my life (ok passwords) to a car where I'm not allowed to open
the hood?

------
sdfjkl
I've used this at two previous jobs as it was the only one that could open the
same file from Windows and OS X. Nice to see it's still going!

------
srathi
I sync my KBDX database using Dropbox. Is there an option to open the DB file
directly in the browser (in RO mode, of course)?

------
arjie
Does somebody know of a self-hosted version of LastPass? I like being able to
login anywhere and have my passwords available.

~~~
spectrum
Use a cloudservice to sync the database file of Keepass. I use ownCloud for
this. Then have the KeepassX portable version on a USB stick or just download
it from any computer connected to the internet.

Open-source and self-hosted (when using owncloud). Works for me!

------
notdrunkatall
I found keypass four or five years ago, and I've been using it since. It's a
great little tool, glad to see that people are still working on it.

